# Just flashed a CM 7.2 Kang...questions!



## ma70

Hello everyone. I just rooted my phone and flashed a CM 7.2 Kang. I flashed GApps onto it as well. I installed Titanium backup and I'm wondering which of the original Cyanogenmod stuff I can remove without causing problems....I installed Perfect Keyboard + Zeam Launcher, so can I uninstall the original keyboard/launcher?

Also, for the contents on my SD Card, if I remove them that won't effect my phone right?


----------



## Liarsenic

Yea you can remove the stock keyboard but it isn't necessary. You can remove the stock launcher if you like which I usually do when I use a different launcher with cm7. As for removing the contents of your sd card. I think I would make sure you make copies of your backups nand and titanium backup first. Then check to make sure you aren't going to delete anything important first. It shouldn't hurt anything to do that if you want.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

You can also remove the stock browser and messaging if you want to also.


----------



## ma70

Thanks guys. I'm loving CM7 with Zeam Launcher + Perfect Keyboard. Haha. Can't believe I didn't do this sooner


----------



## jellybellys

If you haven't looked at aeroevan's kernels yet, you should look at those too... It gives me amazing battery life!


----------



## ma70

Hmm, so CM7 comes with a built-in CPU frequency editing tool. I've been using it to range between 368 MHz and 1516 MHz. When I use the app "Stability Test" it never seems to go up to 1516 MHz. Is CM7 unable to overclock properly or is the app just no good? I want to see if it is stable @ 1.5 GHz on stock voltage. I'm using the Interactive Governor.


----------



## Liarsenic

Yjust so you know you will get crap battery life with those settings. You should be ok running that speed just make sure you don't use apply at boot in case it isn't stable so you don't have to wipe and reflash.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Liarsenic said:


> Yjust so you know you will get crap battery life with those settings. You should be ok running that speed just make sure you don't use apply at boot in case it isn't stable so you don't have to wipe and reflash.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


I don't plan on keeping these settings, I just want to test it out cause I like overclocking and tinkering. Is there any way to truly see if I'm running at 1.5 GHz? IE: a "CPU-Z" app for the phone?

Anyways, it doesn't seem like its applying the settings, or it may just be the app is outdated and not good enough. (Stability Test last updated in September 2011)


----------



## Liarsenic

Try CPU master from the market. I think it even has a built in stability test. It also has undervolting controls.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Alright I'll try that. Will that program and the built-in CM7 program interfere with each other?


----------



## Liarsenic

No the oc apps will override cm7 settings. Maybe not override per say but cm7 settings will change in conjunction if they can. If they can't then you may have problems but they normally do.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

By the way, what governor do you prefer to use? I hear interactive --> ondemand --> conservative go in the order of worst to best battery life, with an inverse relationship in responsiveness.


----------



## Liarsenic

That is true. Smartass is probably the best balance of both battery and responsiveness. A lot of the savings that come from the governors depends on how they ramp up to max speed.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Hmm I noticed that the in-call volume on this phone is absurdly low (quiet). Is there any fix for this?


----------



## jellybellys

ma70 said:


> By the way, what governor do you prefer to use? I hear interactive --> ondemand --> conservative go in the order of worst to best battery life, with an inverse relationship in responsiveness.


smartassv2 all the way!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic

ma70 said:


> Hmm I noticed that the in-call volume on this phone is absurdly low (quiet). Is there any fix for this?


Flash aeros kernel.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Alright, I think I might do that. I've got a few questions before I do that though:

#1. I flashed something that was called a CM 7.2 kang. What exactly is CM 7.2? Is it basically the latest CM7 nightly (Buiild #134)? I just wanna know this for clarification's sake.
#2. Why do some people flash aeroevan's kernel .7 instead of .8? I noticed some people specifically do this.
#3. Easiest way to flash a kernel? If I flash the kernel, will I lose some info?


----------



## Liarsenic

#1. A CM7.2 kang is a rom developers take on the official CM7.2 build. They call it a kang so users can tell its not the official Rom. 
#2. The .8 kernel was developed to work with the CM7.2 build. People are using the .7 kernel because there is a multi-touch bug in the .8 kernel.
#3. The way I flash a kernel is I wipe dalvik cache and then flash the kernel. I suppose it might work without a dalvik cache wipe first but I do it just in case.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

What I meant was, CM7.2 (non-kang) is basically the latest CM7 nightly (#134), right?

Also, I'll go read up on the differences between .7 and .8. What's your take on CFS vs BFS? Which is more "stable"?


----------



## Liarsenic

That I can't tell you. I think official CM7 releases are based on the most stable and bugless version. I found both to be very stable but I got better battery life from the bfs kernel.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Alright, BFS here I come! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Liarsenic

No problem.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## ma70

Well I've been running CM7 with aeroevan's .7 BFS kernel and using smartassv2 governor....amazinge EVERYTHING. Battery life, speed, etc.

Although my battery life could be better, I like running it from ranges 245 - 1400 MHz, haha.


----------

